# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  مسجات لكل المناسبات لا دور تعال وشوف بنفسك

## بيسان

مساجات نكت 
مساجات ألغاز 
مساجات للبابا 
مساجات للماما 
مساجات أغاني 
مساجات أعياد 
مسجات للإستعداد للإختبارات 
مسجات ضغط ومقالب 
مسجـــ الغيرة ـــــات 
مسجـــ لقافه ـــــــات 
مسجات للعشاق 
مسجات للعشاق 2 
مسجات للأصحاب 
مسجات الحرب 
مسجات استهبال 
مسجات بالأشهر الأجنبيه 
مسجات لتشكيل صورة 
مسجات بالأشهر الهجريه 
مسجات زواج 
مسجات فرفشه 
مسجات دينيه 
مسجات شعريه 
أوقات اليوم 


1 
عن الدنيا سنرتحل .. يرافق سيرنا العمل .. فإما روضة تشدوا وإما القبر يشتعل 

2 
لا تنسى ذكر الله 

3 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 

4 
اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك 

5 
الإثم ماحاك في الصدر وخشيت أن يطلع عليه الناس 

6 
قم الى الصلاة متى سمعت النداء. من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ورزقه من حيث لايحتسب 

7 
قال عليه السلام"من صلى البردين دخل الجنة"وهما الفجروالعصر. 

8 
الموت هين والبلا وش ورا الموت...عند الحساب يهون سهم المنايا‍‍ 

9 
عش مع ربك بين الخوف والرجاء ومع نفسك بين المنع والعطاء تكن من السعداء 

10 
لو انا اذا متنا تركنا .. لكان الموت راحة كل حي .. ولكن اذا متنا بعثنا .. ونسال بعدها عن كل شيء .. 

11 
اقترب للناس حسابهم وهم في غفلة معرضون 

12 
من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده غرست له نخلة في الجنة 

13 
وسارعوا الى مغفرة من ربكم 

14 
اقترب الوعد الحق 

15 
هل انت من اهل الجنة فتفرح ام من اهل النار اعاذك الله 

16 
عليك بالقرآن والسنة تدخل الجنة آمنا 

17 
من قرا سورة الملك قبل النوم عفي من عذاب القبر 

18 
تذكر يوم تحمل على الاعناق وتوارى في التراب 

19 
أن تقول سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله أكبر خير من الدنيا وما فيها 

20 
شرف المؤمن في قيام الليل 

21 
مهر الحور العين في الجنة تنظيف المساجد وركعتين با لليل 

22 
من صام يوما في سبيل الله باعد الله بينهوبين النار سبعين خريفا 

23 
هل جربت حرق نار الدنيا ؟ فما بالك بنار الاخرة؟؟!!! 

24 
كل يوم يمضي تقترب فيه انت من الموت .فهو يقبل اليك وانت تقبل اليه 

25 
من قرا كل يوم (قل هوالله أحد)عشر مرات بنى الله له قصر في الجنة 

26 

الدعاء عند الاذان لا يرد 

27 
تضرع في دجى الليل إلى مولاك يكفيك.. ولا تنسى هجوم الموت إن الموت يأتيك 

28 
الجنة عروس .. مهرها قهر النفوس 

29 
من أراد الخير لأمة الاسلام، فليغرس في أبنائها حب القرآن.. 

30 
أتهزأُ بالدعـاء وتزدريــه وما تدري بما فعل الدعـاءُ سهام الليل لا تخطئ ولكن لها أجلٌ وللأجل القضـاءُ 

31 
الله أكبر .... اقم صلاتك قبل مماتك. 

32 
بسم الله 

33 
لتكن خطاك في دروب الخير على رمل ندي لايسمع لها وقع ولكن اثارها بينة 

34 
قف تذكر حاسب نفسك لايراك الله حيث نهاك ويفقدك حيث امرك 

35 
اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية أن يجمعنا ثانية في جنة قطوفها دانية 

36 
لكي تبحر في سعادة ليس لها ساحل أركب زورق التقوى وليكن مجدافك ذكر الله 

37 
سيبقى علامه لرمز الكرامه سيبقى عزيزا بعصر المهانه سيبقى كبيرا بقلبي أسامه 

38 
اذا دهمك أمر يدك الجبال فتذكر ارحنا بها يا بلال 

39 
كن في الدنيا كعابر سبيل 

40 
بين عيني كل حي علم الموت يلوح ، كلنا في غفلة والموت يغدو ويروح 

41 
اللهم ان لك صفوة تدخلهم الجنة من غير حساب ولا عقاب فاجعل قارئها منهم يارب 

42 
يا من بدنياه إنشغل الموت يأتي بغتة والقبر صندوق العمل 

43 
أعط محروما وأطعم جائعا واسق ظامئا وأرشد تائها فإنها صدقة لك 

44 
إن أذنبت فتب وإن أسأت فاستغفر فالرحمة واسعة والباب مفتوووح 

45 
بحثت - ما لقيت – أجمل – من – كلمة – أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب 

46 
في كل - لحظة - لك على البال طاري – وفي كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة 

47 
الله يجعلك ممن يقال لهم ابشر بروح وريحان ورب راض غير غضبان 

48 
اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان ويبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان..آمين 

49 
هي طب للقلوب – نورها سر الغيوب – ذكره يمحو الذنوب – (لا إله إلا الله) 

50 
ارفع رصيدك – اقرأ وأرسل – سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 

51 
أهديك نخلة – ردد معاي –سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر – ستجدها في الجنة 

52 
يوم تحس بضيق وفراغ (ردد): لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين 

53 
أجمل من الورد –وأحلى من الشهد – ولا تحتاج إلى جهد – سبحان الله وبحمده 

54 
معي دقائق!الله اكبر، سبحان الله ، الحمد لله ، لا إله إلا الله ، هل ارتحت؟دعواتك 

55 
الدعاء نجى يونس وأهلك قوم نوح ورفع قدر سليمان وأظهر دين محمد فلا تتردد 

56 
الملائكة عند دخول أهل الجنة الجنة تحييهم السلام وتحيتهم فيها سلام.فبادر بها 

57 
من قال سبحان الله وبحمده في اليوم مئة مرة حطت خطياه وإن كانت مثل زبد البحر 

58 
قال عليه الصلاة والسلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا) 

59 
المؤمن إذا مات تمنى الرجعة إلى الدنيا ليكبر تكبيره أو يهلل تهليله أو يسبح تسبيحة 

60 
من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل هم فرجا..الرجاء النشر 

61 
إن للحسنة نورا في القلب وضياء في الوجه وسعة في الرزق ومحبة في قلوب الناس 

62 
ما تحسر أهل الجنة على شيء كما تحسروا على ساعة لم يذكروا الله فيها 

63 
اسأل الذي جمعنا في دنيا فانية – أن يجمعنا ثانية – في جنة قطوفها دانية 

64 
تخيل أهل الجنة خلود فلا موت وأهل النار خلود فلا موت فأختر لنفسك أي الفريقين 

65 
في الجنة ما لاعين رأت ولا أذن سمعت ولا خطر على قلب بشر..فأعمل لها 

66 
ما ذا تتوقع – في جنة – عملها الرحمن بيده – لن تتخيلها أبدا 

67 
طعام أهلها الزقوم – وشرابهم الحميم – وهم فيها لا يموتون- إنها النار 

68 
حرها شديد – قعرها بعيد – الطعام الزقوم – والشراب الحميم – النار 

69 
هل رأيت شابا ملتزما!ترك الشهوات وحافظ على الطاعات.إنها ليست صعبة فقط جرب 

70 
نظرة فابتسامة فكلام فموعد فلقاء فخيانة فمصيبة فعذاب فهل تستحق التضحية 

71 
تذكر قول الله "الإخلاء يومئذ بعضهم لبعض عدو إلا المتقين" فأحرص على صحبتهم 

72 
تذكر يوم تقول نفس ياحسرتى على ما فرطت في جنب الله .فأعمل من الآن 

73 
يقول الشيطان أهلكت بني آدم بالذنوب فأهلكوني بالاستغفار وبلا إله إلا الله 

74 
لا تأخذ من الدين شيئا وتترك آخر بإتباع هواك ولكن خذ السنة وابتعد عما سواها 

75 
إن المعصية تورث ضيق النفس والمعصية تجر الأخرى .. فراجع نفسك 

76 
قمة السعادة أن تجمع بين سعادة الدنيا والآخرة – إنها في طريق الالتزام 

77 
إذا خفت الطريق وقل الرفيق وابتعد الصديق فلا تقف لأن الجنة أغلى مما يعيق 

78 
إن للقلوب صدأ كصدأ الحديد وجلاؤها الاستغفار 

79 
من وطن نفسه عند ربه سكن واستراح ومن أرسله في الناس اضطرب واشتد به القلق 

80 
اليوم(جمعة)..أسأل ربي أن يكون لي معك(جمعة) في جنة الفردوس...آمين 
__________________ 



إحترت بيومك إيش أهديك 
عمري الي بحضنك ربيتيه 
ولا قلبي الي علمتيه الحب 

*********************** 
ماما احترت و الله إيش اهديك 

القلب الروح عمري ما يكفيك 

قلت ما في احلى من ربي يخليك 

*********************** 

كل ما تمر سنة و يجي عيدك 

أدعي ربي بالسنة الجاية تبقيلي 

******************* 

ماما أحس السنة تمر ببطء 

وعيدك يجي بالسنة مرة 

و أنا ودي كل يوم يكون عيدك 


*********************** 

أحلى الاعياد عيدك 

و أروع القلوب قلبك 

و انا بجبلك هدية ما تليق لغيرك 

********************** 
أهديك ذهب إنت أغلى 

أهديك ورد إنت أحلى 

بهديك عمري و ياريت يسوى 

********************* 
يا اغلى ما في الكون 

يومك احلى و أجمل يوم 

يجمعنا كلنا حوليك دوم 

********************* 
ماما بيومك أتمنى اهديك 

عيوني تشوفي بيها 

و قلبي تعيشي بيه 

************************ 
ماما إن ما قدرت أجبلك هديه لا تزعلي 

معزتك في قلبي أكبر من أغلى هدية 

************************* 
ماما إنت بنظر الناس أمي 
لكن بنظري اروع ملاك يحضني 
و لو اقدر لأهديتك عمري 

***************************** 
أنتي ياأمي شمعة البيت 

وبفراقج كم عانيت 

اشتقتلج وحنيت 

وبشهر الفضيل لج دعيت 
***************** 
بنهاية شهر الخير 

اقولج ياأمي 

كل عام وانتي بخير 

يا أحلى وأجمل من النوير 
***************** 
تمنيت ياأمي أعايدج 

وأول من يبوس راسج 

كلها افرحت بالعيد 

وأنا أبجي على فراقج 
**************** 
غريب من بعدج يايمه 

ومحتار بزماني 

ومنهوا يلطف بحالي يايمه 

من بعد ذيج الليالي..... 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

بابا يا أغلى الناس على قلبي 
منك تعلمت كيف أضحي 

حـيــــــــــــــــــــــــــا أمل تــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي 

يا بوي و إنت بعيد القلب مجروح 
متى ترجع و تفرح القلوب 

حـيــــــــــــــــــــــــــا أمل تــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي 

بابا أفديك بالقلب لو يرضيك 
بس سامحني ما قصدت أجرحك 

حـيــــــــــــــــــــــــــا أمل تــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي 

إنت مثلي الأعلى في الحياة 
منك تعلمت كيف أصير أروع إنسان 

حـيــــــــــــــــــــــــــا أمل تــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي 

على إيديك يا شلتني و حضنتني 
و اليوم أنا ما يكفي أبوس الأيادي 

حـيــــــــــــــــــــــــــا أمل تــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي 

حب الأب حب غير عادي 
حنية و عطف و نيل الأعالي 

حـيــــــــــــــــــــــــــا أمل تــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي 

بابا وجودك يحسسنا بالأمان 
لا طول الغيبة يطول الحرمان 

حـيــــــــــــــــــــــــــا أمل تــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي 

بابا حبك لي ووقوفك جنبي 
علمني كيف أنظر لغدي 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

حبيتك بمحرم 

وبعدها حرمت 
أحب غيرك 
$$$$$$$$$$$ 
لما زعلت مني بصفر 
طوالي 
حطيتني على شمال صفر 
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ 
عرفتك بشهر ربيع 
و حلوت أيامي 
و صارت ربيع 
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ 
يا حبيبي بشهر جماد 
حتى المشاعر تبرد و تتجمد 
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ 
مهما سويتلك برجب 
ما يعجبك العجب 
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ 
أحبك موت بشهر شعبان 
لأنك دائما ولهان 
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ 
أحلى شهور شهر الفرقان 
الكل سواسية في رمضان 
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ 
شهر الأعياد شوال 
حبيبي الكل فيه شغال 
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ 
حبيبي بشهر ذي القعدة 
يقعد و ما يتحرك 
حتى مسج ما يرسله 
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ 
أخاف من شهر ذي الحجة 
دايما تطنيش 
و لكل موضوع تحط حجة 
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## بيسان

شهر الأنوار يناير 
ووجودك معاي أحلى البشاير 
&&&&&&&&&&&& 
تزاعلنا بأخر يناير 
و من اللي صار القلب حاير 
&&&&&&&&&&&&& 
قابلتك في أخر فبراير 
و من الفرحة قلبي طاير 
&&&&&&&&&&&&& 
في أخر أيام مارس 
عيدك يا اغلى الناس 
&&&&&&&&&&&&&& 
في إبريل كذبت نيسان 
تحملني يا أغلى إنسان 
&&&&&&&&&&&& 
حبيتني بمايو 
و عشقتني بيونيو 
و هجرتني بيوليو 
&&&&&&&&&&& 
و من أول أغسطس 
و أنا أحاول بقلبك أغطس 
&&&&&&&&&&&& 
أحلى جو في سبتمبر 
نروح رحلات و نعمر 
&&&&&&&&&&& 
و أتمنى في أكتوبر 
تجمعنا شجرة صنوبر 
&&&&&&&&&&& 
أخذني الشوق في نوفمبر 
و على بعدك أنا صابر 
&&&&&&&&&&&& 
أحلى ثلوج في ديسمبر 
دفيني بحضنك و رسيني 
&&&&&&&&&&&& 

ــــــــــــ 


كل عام و إنت بألف خير 
يا أعز إنسان في قلبي الصغير 
اليوم يوم ميلادك السعيد 
نفسي و منى عيني أشيلك و أطير 



(((كل عام و إنت بألف خير))) 



اليوم ما في مثله اثنين 
عيدك عندي عيدين 
يا حبيب القلب يا زين 
يا أغلى من الرمش و العين 


(((كل عام و إنت بألف خير))) 

إحترت بعيدك ويش أهديلك 
أهديلك وردة بتذبل 
أهديلك عمري بيخلص 
بهديلك روحي تعيش بيها عمر جديد 


(((كل عام و إنت بألف خير))) 


أتمنى اليوم ما يعدي 
و الفرحة من وجهك ما تغيب 
اليوم يوم ميلادك يا وعدي 
و أنا من الفرحة بطير 


(((كل عام و إنت بألف خير))) 


اليوم يوم ميلادك 
و الكل فرحان علشانك 
و من صميم قلبي أدعيلك 
ربي يخليك و يطول عمرك 


(((كل عام و إنت بألف خير))) 



يا ناس روحوا و حيوه 
اليوم زاد عمره 
و من الفرح ما حد مثله 
يا ربي يخلي لأهله 



(((كل عام و إنت بألف خير))) 



نفسي أهديلك شجرة 
تظلل عليك بوفرة 
و تحميك من كل خطرة 
و تعطيك أحلى ثمرة 



(((كل عام و إنت بألف خير))) 



يا عيوني أفرحي معاه 
و ياقلبي زغرد وياه 
اليوم الكل معاه 
يحتفل بيومه وياه 



(((كل عام و إنت بألف خير))) 



اليوم زاد عمرك سنة 
محتار ويش أهديلك أنا 
تبي عمري 
تبي روحي 
إنت بس تدلل و أطلب 



(((كل عام و إنت بألف خير))) 



يا طير طاير بالسما 
ميل على حبيبي و قول له 
كل عام و أنت بألف خير و هنا 
و ربي يزيد عمره كل سنة سنة 



(((كل عام و إنت بألف خير))) 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ 



يمشي على 4 
و بعدين على2 
و بعدين على 3 
مين؟ 
الإنسان 



(((*****))) 



مدينة حمرة 
و أرضها خضرة 
و سكانها سود فما هي؟ 
البطيخ 



(((*****))) 



في قمر بالسما 
وقمر على الأرض 
مين القمر اللي على الارض؟ 
اللي يقرا الرسالة 



(((*****))) 



شيء له رجل 
و ثلاث عيون 
ايش هو؟ 
الإشارة 



(((*****))) 



ما هو البيت 
الذي لا يسكن؟ 
بيت الشعر 



(((*****))) 



أين تقع الانهار 
التي لا تجري فيها المياه؟ 
على الخريطة 



(((*****))) 



ما هي العيون التي لا ترى؟ 
العيون التي تنبع من الارض 



(((*****))) 



كل الاحبة مجتمعين إلا أثنين 
مين هما؟ 
أنا و اللي يقرا الرسالة 



(((*****))) 



إيش هو اللي رجليه على الأرض 
وراسه أعلى من النجوم؟ 
الضابط 



(((*****))) 



ما هو الفصل 
الذي لا تستطيع 
الدخول إليه؟ 
فصل الكتاب 



(((*****))) 



ما هو الحب 
الذي لا يموت؟ 
حبي لك 


__________________ 


اضحك للدنيا تضحكلك 


واحد بايخ تزوج واحدة بايخة جابو ولد مسوي نفسه ميت 
**** 
مرة واحد عداه العيب اخذ تكسي ولحقه 
**** 
كيس طاير بالهواء ليش؟ هارب من البلدية 
**** 

نملة منبطحة على بطنها ليش ؟ تحل الواجب 
*** 

في واحد احول غمز لبنت خش في العامود 
***** 
فيه واحد دخل قاعة الامتحان ومعه ملعقه ليه علشان يقلب بها أفكاره 
**** 
واحد احول سالوه شنو أمنيتك قال خاطري أشوف واحد يمشي بروحه 
**** 
في دجــاجه واقفـه عـلى الحـدود ليه؟ تـهرب مـاجي 
------- 
مرة واحد غبي بتكلم أمام المروحة ليش؟ عشان يتكلم عالهواء مباشرة 
------- 
فيه نذل صار مدير دار ايتام سوى مجلس اباء 
*** 
دجـاجة انتـحرت وكتبت في وصيتها خلو ماجي ينفعكم 
**** 
جيكره تقول حق رييلها حبيبي باجر عيد زواجنا شراح نسوي؟ 
قالها نوقف حداد دقيقه! 

**** 

غبي يغازل زوجته قالها حبي انتي لوكنتي في الهند جان عبدوج 
قالت بدلع يعني انا ملاك؟ 
قالها لا عمري بقره 

**** 

عيوز تبي تكشخ سألوها حجيه من وين يايبه نعالج؟ 
قالت والله من مكدونلدز 

**** 

غبي سأل شيخ:تصح الصلاة بدون وضوء؟ 
قاله:لا ،قال:طيب واللي جربها وضبطت معاه؟ 

**** 

واحد ماله خلق عمره يخطب بالصلاة قال تعرفون قصة موسى؟قالوا ايي ، قال عيل اقم الصلاة 

**** 

غبي من اهل الكرم انعزم على عيدميلاد يوم خلص قال:يالربع عيدميلادكم باجر عندي 

**** 

اتمنى تكون عجبتكم و ان شاء لله مو قديمه هالمسجات 

______ 



مبقاش أنا إذا ما رجعت ندمان 



و حاولت ترجع الي كان 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



سكنتك في قلبي سكن خمس نجوم 



مرفه و عزيز و على القلب تمون 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



أعز الناس عني غايب 



جرح القلب و العين دمعها سايب 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



حبيبي أصبر و أنسى و لا تنقهر 



لسه العالم منتهاش و من الغلط أعتبر 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



سهروني الليل عيونك 



هيمان ما بين رموشك وجفونك 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



نفسي أرسمك صورة و أشيلها 



بقلبي و بأحلى برواز أحطها 


(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



من يوم ما عرفتك و أنا 



فوق هام السحب هايم 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



خلك معي و أنسى الماضي 



ولا يفوتك 



ترى الحاضر أجمل من الماضي 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



يا ناسينا ليه الجفا و الحرمان 



ما عاد القلب يريدنا و ادعى النسيان 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



ودي أبكي على الي جرالي 



ما حد يشعر و يهتم لحالي 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



أجمل أيام عمري لحظات 



تمر من عمري و أنا معاك 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



جذاب و قلبي لك مال 



و حبك جدد حياتي وخلى الصعب محال 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



توك تفتكر و تترجى أني أنسى 



وينك يوم تجرح القلب و تنسى 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



حبيبي ليش تتلذ بجرح الناس 



هذا مو من طبعك يا أعز الناس 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



ما أصعبك ما أقدر أتفاهم معاك 



تعاند و تكابر و تصر على الفراق 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



يسألوني ليه أنا أحبك 



ما يدرو إنك في حياتي أغلى إنسان 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



شمعة حياتي إنت نورها 



خليها منورة و لا تطفيها 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



تعبت أسأل عليك و المسج أرسل 



ما ألاقي منك جواب ولا تسأل 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



كل ما وعدتني بتتغير 



بتخلف و ترجع مثل الأول 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



تغيب عني يوم و اثنين و ما تيوز 



و ترجع تعتذر لي بحجة الغايب معذور 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



حبك ناداني و أنا لبيت 



لا تجرح قلبي و تقول نسيت 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



يا طيب القلب وينك بعيد 



ميل علينا و لين القلب الحديد 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



كل الجراح حاولت و قدرت أنساها 



إلا إنت ذكرى الجراح نسيت دواها 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



قالوا لي ويش تبي فيه 



قلت هو روحي 



ومن غيره ما أعرف أعيش 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



حبيبي أصحى تزعل و تروح 



أحلف ما عيدها لو تجرح الروح 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



إحتياجي أنا مو بس كلام 



إحتياجي فوق الاحلام 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



حبيبي معاك لقيت روحي 



عرفت الحب و داويت جروحي 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



حبيبي أطلب و تمنى لا تتردد 



كلامك عندي على الراس و العين 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



ليش الجفا و الزعل و الجراح 



يا ورد مين علمك تجرح 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



ليش حبيبي متغير علي 



كل ما قرب منه يبعد شوي 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



خلاص أبعد ما عاد فيني صبر 



أسمع تجريح و أسوأ الكلام و أنقهر 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



غايب حبيبي لو سنين 



ما أدري بيرجع و يداوي القلب الحزين 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



نجوم الليل أقرب لك مني 



لا تحلم و تحاول تقترب مني 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



حبيبي عرف غلاته و تغلى 



ما أدري أنا حبيته زيادة و لا 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



كل ما يبعد حبيبي يزيد الشوق 



ما أدري أخلي جنبي و أبرد الشوق 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



هالأيام كله بيوعد و بس 



و ما أدري أنا مين بيوفي الوعد 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



أنا عايشالك إنت حبيبي 



أموت لو تتركني و ما تجيني 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



الليلة معاك ليلة عمر 



ما تتكرر تاني بالعمر 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



حبيبي الممنوع مرغوب 



كل ما أمنعك 



تشوفني بتزيد لهفتك 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



حبيبي عطر المحبة يفوح 



و الكره تراه ما يدوم 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



سريت ليل الهوى وحيد 



أفكر بخلي و جماله الفريد 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



إدلع حبيبي و كيد عزالك 



أنا أدري مثلك ما في بجمالك 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



أتمنى شو ما صار لا تشيل مني 



غلطة لسان و الغلط مو قصدي 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



غيب و أنا غيب و نشوف 



مين يشتاق للثاني أكثر 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



نار الغرام تكوي القلوب 



ما يطفيها إلا المحبوب 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



إبعد عني لو كان يرضيك 



بس لا تجي في يوم و تتطلب أعفيك 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



أهواك هوى ينعش الروح 



و حبك حب يفرفش لبقلوب 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



مغرورو حبيبي كثير ما أدري ليش 



يزعلني دوم و يقول معليش 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



القرار قرارك ما إختلفنا 



بس لا تظلم و تذكر أحلامنا 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 



شوقي أنا مثل شوق الصاحري للماء 



حبيبي يبعد و يقول عدولي الايام 



(^_^) (^_^) (^_^) 

°¨¨°&ordm;"°¨¨°_.·´¯`·«¤°Lubu°¤»·´¯`·._°¨¨°&ordm;"  °¨¨° 



يابعدهم كلهم 
يا سراجي بينهم 
عطني من دنياك حبك 
واترك الباقي لهم 



°¨¨°&ordm;"°¨¨°_.·´¯`·«¤°Lubu°¤»·´¯`·._°¨¨°&ordm;"  °¨¨° 



حسبنا حبنا خالد 
وشفنا نفسنا واحد 
الله يجازي هالدنيا 
تفرق من بعد لقيا 



°¨¨°&ordm;"°¨¨°_.·´¯`·«¤°Lubu°¤»·´¯`·._°¨¨°&ordm;"  °¨¨° 




تدري يوم احنا انتباعد 
كل هالدنيا واهلها 
يفقدون انسان واحد 
وافقد انا الدنيا كلها 


°¨¨°&ordm;"°¨¨°_.·´¯`·«¤°Lubu°¤»·´¯`·._°¨¨°&ordm;"  °¨¨° 



عافك الخاطر ياغالي 
من بعد اللي جرالي 
مابي اسمع عنك طاري 
ولاعن ذيج الليالي 



°¨¨°&ordm;"°¨¨°_.·´¯`·«¤°Lubu°¤»·´¯`·._°¨¨°&ordm;"  °¨¨° 

على ايدي عرفت الحب 
عرفت شلون تتكلم 
لكن ما اقول الا 
طفل مغرور وتعلم 


°¨¨°&ordm;"°¨¨°_.·´¯`·«¤°Lubu°¤»·´¯`·._°¨¨°&ordm;"  °¨¨° 


بعد ماقلبك تغير 
وخيب كل تقديري 
تبي تتكبر اتكبر 
لكن شوفلك غيري 

______ 

تابع

----------


## بيسان

ماهو الفرق بين 
الموزالافريقي 
والصومالي.؟اذا 
ماتعرف خلني اسال 
شاذي غيرك 

======================== 

لو أطق رأسك بقوطي 
بيبسي ويطلع صوت،، 
ترى موشرط ان 
القوطي هو الفاضي!! 

======================= 

يقول الشاعر:اذا دار 
عليك الزمان بهمه افصخ 
ادلاغك وشمه 


==================== 

وش اهديلك؟ 



تبي الدنياتجيلك 



تبي عيني 




تبي قلبي 



تبي ببسي اشتريلك 


================== 

الحب لك وحدك 












بس الفستق 
شريناه مع بعض يعني 
النص بالنص... 

==================== 

عادتك 
تسأل 
علي 

وعادتي 
أسأل 
عليك 

ترىما تغيرأي شي 
بس الصيفي منكد علي 

==================== 









إثقل : مو كل ما سمعت 
النغمه صرت خفيف.. 
عناد عليك مافي رساله 


==================== 

انا بعشقك 
انا عمري لك 
الماضي لك 
وبكره لك وبعده لك 

الخميس والجمعه عوايل 



==================== 

ابعث رسايل تذكرك 
فيني والحقيقة 
ودي ابعث عيوني لجل 
تشوفك ورجلي لجل 
تشوتك!!! 

==================== 

قول معاي: 
طط 
بب 
أأ 
وو 
قق 
رر 
عع 
دد 



لا حرام لاتسكت على 
نفسك 

روح عالج 

==================== 


إذاوصلتك رسالتي 



فاعلم بأنني 



وفي هذه اللحظة 



قد خسرت30 هلله! 

==================== 


لو ادري ان الصحاري 
تنقل الاشواق 




كان ارسلت لك مع 
كل جربوع بوسه 




$~~%~~$ 




ان غابت الشمس 
قلنا كسوف 



ان غاب القمر 
قلنا خسوف 


وان غبت انت 
قلنا ضاع خروف 



$~~%~~$ 



بعمري احميك 
وبروحي افديك 
ودايم افكر فيك 
ولا سيره تحلى لي 
الا الحش فيك 



$~~%~~$ 



لو اضرب راسك بقوطي 
بيبسي 




ويطلع صوت 




ترى مو شرط 
ان القوطي اهو الفاضي 



$~~%~~$ 



وجع هم 
وجع خوف 
وجع ضيقه 




وجع بشكلك مستانس 
قاعد تقرا 


$~~%~~$ 


كل 
عمري 
لك 


كل 
فكري 
فيك 


كل 
املي 
انت 


كل 
غالي 
فداك 


كل بدري ونام 

-‎بعطيك قلبي هديه‎ 
تفتحه‎ 
واذا لقيت فيه‎ ‎احد غيرك‎... 
‎ 
‎ 
‎ 
‎ 
عادي سلم عليه واقعد‎ 
‎======================= 
2-‎يا عندليب فوق عشه‎ 
يا عسل في سندويشه‎ 
الخشش واجد‎ 
بس خشتك احلى‎ ‎خشه‎ 
‎======================== 
3- ‎مشتاق‎ 
‎ 
‎ 
اضمك‎ 
والمك‎ 
واشيك‎ 
واحطك‎ 
في اقرب زباله على طريقي‎ 
‎======================== 
‎4- ‎هاو‎ 
‎ 
هاو هاو‎ 
‎ 
‎ 
هاو هاو هاو‎ 
‎ 
حمد لله والشكر‎ 
انتبه لا تعضنا‎ 
‎====================== 
‎5- ‎سيتم الان تحديث مخك‎ 
‎ 
‎ 
جاري البحث‎........... 
‎ 
الرجاء الانتظار‎............ 
‎ 
‎ 
‎ 
عفوا لا يوجد مخ‎ 
‎======================= 
6-‎شوش‎ 
مرشوش‎ 
سن‎ 
دسن‎ 
حاس‎ 
ولاس‎ 
حور‎ 
محصور‎ 
‎ 
مستانس؟؟؟؟‎ 
مثل‎ ‎اللاهبل اي شي تقراه؟؟‎ 
‎========================== 
‎7- ‎او تلبس جنز‎ 
‎ 
او تركب بنز‎ 
‎ 
ما راح تتغير يا عنز‎ 
‎======================== 
‎8- ‎مفاجئه للقمر فقط‏‎ 
‎ 
‎(‎اضغط الزر‎ 
قلنا للقمر موب للبقر‎ 
‎===================== 
‎9-‎فيه واحد وزوجت‎ 
كل هذي لقافه؟؟؟ 








‎ 
طلعو‎ ‎يتمشون عادي‎ 
‎========================== 
‎10- ‎شايف القمر كيف بعيد؟؟‎ 
كف‎ ‎واحد واطيرك عنده‎ 
‎======================== 
1 
message 
received 

1 
Cute friend 
sent it 

1 
Monkey is 
Reading it 

1 
Monkey is 
angry 

1 
Monkey is 
Still Reading 

1 
Monkey 
will 4ward this msg 
to another DonKey

----------


## بيسان

إسمك بنور البدر بقلبي كتبته 
ورسمك بماي عيني ياغالي 
على عمري نقشته 

======================= 

راح إللى راح والقلوب ماتت 
وروحي من فراقك يا عمري 
بالقبر باتت 

======================= 

أرجعلي وجراحي لعيونك تهون 
الدنيا من غيرك ما عاد لها طعم 
ولا بقى لها لون 

==================== 

مليت من كثر الرسايل 
كفايه 
ودي بصدى صوتك يناجي 
منايه 
=================== 

علموك القساوه 



وانت طبعك حنون 



كيف تجرح دموعي 


وانت وسط العيون 
================== 

أهديك قلب جريح 
أفعل به ما يبيح 
وأن مابغيته لاترده 
أدفنه لعله يستريح 
================== 

من زود همي 




أصبحت دمعتي دم 



والليل يمضي 


ما تنامه عيوني 
================= 

عقل تاهت أفكاره 
وقلب فارق دياره 
والجار نسي جاره 
والغالي مدري وش أخباره؟ 
================= 

بعاند كل أحاسيسي 
وأبدأ خطوةالنسيان 
متى مازارني طيفك 
أقوله روح ياخوان 
================= 

صبرت أكثر من اللازم 
صبرت ومابقى بي حيل 
وعمري صار بأسبابك 
بقايا السهر والليل 
================= 

صبرت أكثر من اللازم 
صبرت ومابقى بي حيل 
وعمري صار بأسبابك 
بقايا السهر والليل 
================ 

غفـت عيني على ذكرك 
وقمت بهاجسي مفجوع 
تخيلت الزمن يقسى 
ويصبح وصلكم مقطوع 
=============== 

مشكلتي تولعت فيك 
مهما تجافيني أبيك 
وكلما أحاول أنسحب 
تسحبني أشواقي وأجيك 
=============== 

ممكن ينزل ثلج على جده 
وأخذ تراب الرياض وأعده 
لكن أنساك هذا ماني قده ! 
=============== 

شعوري لك مثل ما كان 
أنا مومن طبعي النسيان 
ولو طالت بنا المدة 
ترى مازلت أعز إنسان ! 
=============== 

أحبك وأفهم ظروفك 
وأنا عيني تبي شوفك 
أحبك لو تجافيني ونار 
الشوق تكويني ! 
=============== 

رحل وتركني بعد ماولع القلب 
بغرامه لقيت النوم محرم وشوف 
الناس بعده ندامه ! 
=============== 

مكتوب أسهر وأنوح 
والقلب كله جروح 
والعمر يمضي ويروح 
بين الألم والأسيه ! 
============== 

إذا بتستمر تعذبني بحبك 
ترى على عذاب الحب أنا 
أقوى ما يأثر عذابك على 
قلب يهوى ! 
============== 

قالوا لو حبيبك توفى 
قلت بالقبر أخاويه 
بس يكتب على قبري 
خلن عن خليله ماتخلى 
============== 

تعلمت ازيف ضحكتي 
والقلوب اسرار. على 
اني بخير بعين من 
يجهل احزاني، 
============== 

هذي تاليها معاك.. تجرح 
بإيدك غلاك.. الله 
ياقلبك تغير.. الله 
يامكبر خطاك 
============== 
في دنيتي 
كنت لي ذكرى 
ذكرى غدر 
وبعد 
وكيف انسى هالذكرى 

====================== 

سلمت عليك وما رديت السلام 
كانك ما عرفتي يا احلى غرام 

====================== 

قابلتني بكل بروده اعصاب 
و قلبي بجرحك مصاب 
كانه ما عندك قلب ينصاب 

====================== 

مهما كنت عنك بعيد 
فانت من قلبي دايما قريب 

====================== 

مش قلبي انا اللي قسى 
بس قلبك انت اللي نسى 

====================== 

سحرتني عيونك وكلامك المعسول 
هجرتني وجرحت قلب حبك 
و اغلاك عن الناس 

====================== 

ذوقتني مر العذاب ببعدك 
ونسيت قلب تاه بعدك 
و بقيت لي ذكرى تزيد أحزاني 

====================== 

قلبي حبك من الاساس 
دست عليه 
كأنك و حاس 
وكلامك جرح قلبي اكثر من الرصاص 

====================== 

ايام العمر تذوب 
و اعيش بذكرك 
ويشتعل بقلبي الحنين 
على امل ان القاك 

====================== 

قلبي 
نبضاته تبكى 
وبتقولك وين ذكرى الماضي 

====================== 

حبيتك 



كرهتك 




سلبت مني بسمه حياتي 
وتركتني في جرح الغرام 

====================== 

جيتني بعد ماتركتني 
بعد الشوق ما جرحني 
خليك بحالك 
انا مو على بالك 

====================== 

عديت الايام والساعات بعد رحيلك 
وكل يوم بعد فراقك 
يدمرني رحيلك 

====================== 

قلبي قتله الزمان 
نزف من غدر انسان 
وتبي مني كلمه حنان 

====================== 

انا المنسي ونسيانك يعذبني أكثر 

يالغالي يكفي حرمانك ترى حزني بدا يكبر 

===================== 

بلغيه يارسايل 
عن سوايا 
الشوق 
فيني 
ذكريه في غرامي 
يمكن 
يحس 
بحنيني 

=========== 

دنيا غريبة للأسف 
الدمع فيها ما يجف 
هذه جزات اللي يحب 
يقضي حياته في تعب 

============== 

ما يهمني اي شي حتى لو عمري يفوت 

بس خايف وأنا حي أني في حبك أموت 

============== 

طلب خاص.. 



اذا بلغت من السعادة أقصاها 



فتذكر من كان لك دايما يتمناها 

================= 

في غيابك ما أنام 
أرتعش وسط الظلام 


والدقايق يا حياتي 
كنها ألفين عام 
====================== 

أبي اذكرك ما دام فيني بعد روح 



ما انساك الا اذا عانق الموت روحي 

======================= 

عذبتني 
ضيعتني 
خليتني 
أسهر ماأنام 
يكفي كفى 
وين الوفا 
ليش الجفا 
والله حرام 

========== 

يمكن اكون جريح بس 
مب دوم, يمكن اكون 
جارح بس مظلوم, ويمكن 
احب بس محروم 

====== 

ذليت نفسي فيك 
وسويت كل الي يرضيك 
بعد موناقص الا اموت 
وياريت هذا يرضيك 
---------- 


الإسم:مجنونك 
العنوان:قلبك 
المهنة:حبك 
العمر:ينتهي بعدك 






أشوف الناس من حولي 
كانهم أغراب عني 
لأنك مو معاهم جنبي 






العمر بدونك ما يمشي 
و معاك سريع ما يبطي 
و أنا معاك ما أبي بسرعة يجري 

أنا لو أعطيك عيوني 
ما يكفي يوصفولك جنوني 
***** 
أنا مستعدة أفديك بقلبي 
بس أبي كل يوم توضح دربي 
***** 
حبيبي معاك يحلى الكلام 
و عيونك أجمل كلام 
***** 
شفت الطير مع فراخه شلون 


أحبـك مــوت بغيابـك ولا 
شفتـك احبك زود احبك 
فـي ابـتـسـام الـوقــت 
أحبـك في جفى ايامي 



عـم بـيـقـولـو أنـو 
غيابـك بـدو يـجنـنـي 




صحح معلومات صحابك 
غيابـك بـدو يـمـوتـنـي 



يـا كيـف تـرمي حبـنـا 
عقب الـغـلا وسـط الـتراب 


ياكيف تسمح للهجر 
يـرسل لـنـا رسايلـه 


أشتكـي للـيـل حـالـي 
واكتـم العبرات واسهـر 
بعـد فرقـى راس مالي 
نـومـي الصـافـي تـكـدر 



رجيـتـك قبـل لاتـروح 
تكفنـي وبـيدك لقبري 
تـنزلـي والـلـه المـوت 
نعمه ببعدك حــبيبـي 



هـذا وأنـا تـوي 
اليـوم مهجـور 


وشلون لو لي عن 
فـراقـك ليـالـي.. 



مـا أقـدر أصبـر ببعادك 
عني يا أغلى حـبـيـب 

تدري من دونك أعاني 
ويـصبـح العـالـم كئييب 



لـو تطاوعـنـي الـحـروف 
كـان اعلمـهـا غـرامــك 
بس! أخـاف تحبك أكثر 
ثـم تـحـرمـنـي الـكتابـة 




إنـت الـحبـيـب الـلـي 
مـا يـمـكـن تـبـديـلـه 



طيفك يلاحق عيوني 
ويـن أروح ألـقـاه .. 



<< دخـيـلك >> 
تـكـفي حــس فيـني 



وحـس بـحبيب صار 
من بعدك يعاني .. 



يا قريبـة بالمسـافة 

يابعيـدة بالشعـور .. 

أنا كل إللي أخافه .. 

بعدنـا يطول شهـور .. 




مـن قــال لحظـة فـراقـك 
مـا لـهـا تـاثـيـر .. 

أحس روحـي تـبي تطلع 
مـن فـرقـاك .. 



بطرشلك فراشة على 
جناحها مرسوم شفايفي 


ترفرف على خدك 
وتعطيك بكل رفه بوسة.. 



مافي أمل 



مــره تسـأل 
عن أحبابك؟ 



ياللــي خذاك 
الجفا عنا 



ولا جابك !! 


ليـت الرسايل 




كلها ورود وزهــور !! 



تنثــر علـى شاشة 
جهــــازك .. 





ســلامــي 





ممكن سؤال ؟؟ 
و أطلب منك تفسيره ؟؟ 


ليه القلوب لبعض 
الأشخاص تـنـقـاد ؟؟ 



تاهت بي الخطوه وعذبني 
الشوق وعلى صدى ذكراك 



قلبي ينادي مشتاقلك 
موووووووووووووووت !!! 




كنك تحس فيني 
يامتعب حالي 





<< محتاجلك مووت >> 


وأقولها بأعلى 
الصوت .. 


هاجرني ليش ؟؟ 



ناسيني ليش ؟؟ 


ظالمني ليش ؟؟ 



مع كل هذا 
أمــوت فيــك !! 

شفت الطير مع فراخه شلون 

هذا أنا حبيبي أخاف عليك موت 

حبيبي 


عمري 


روحي 


عيوني 


قلبي 


حياتي 


فداك 


وين ما تروح 
؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
ما أحب أسمع غير صوتك 
و ما أحب أشوف غير رسمك 
و اتمنى أموت في حضنك 
***** 
يا ريت أنا و إنت أوراق الشجر 
عشان كل ما تمر الريح 
تهفنا و فوق بعض نطيح 
**** 
شفت ظلام الليل حبيبي 
هذه عيوني 
ما تشوف و إنت بعيد عني 
**** 

حبيبي لو العيون تشوف غيرك لأعميها 
و لو القلب يحب بعدك لأدفنه حي 
**** 
لو العمر يمر بلحظة 

أبي هاللحظة أكون فيها معاك 
**** 
شفت القلم لما يكتب أحلى الكلام 
هذا أنا حبيبي أكتب شعوري و الحبر دمي 
**** 

أحبك 

ILOVE YOU 


JE T'AIME TU 


أحبك بكل لغات العالم 
**** 
شفت الرسام و شلون يعبر شعوره برسمه 
هذا أنا حبيبي يوم أشوفك تتلون أيامي 
**** 
أنا كل ما أشوفك أحمد ربي 
و كل ما أكلمك أدعي ربي 
أنه ما يجي يوم منك يحرمني 
**** 
شفت الظلم قساوته كيف 
هذا إنت حبيبي لما تهجرني 
**** 
حبيبي يا ريت إنت القمر و أنا النجوم 
عشان كل ما يجي الليل نتلاقى و في السما نعوم 
**** 

أنا + أنتي = قلبــي 

أنتي + أنا = روحــي 


قلبــي + روحـــي =؟ 




أفهميهـــا 



أحبــــــــك 




ماشفت قلب" راح 

مـنـي يـبـاريـك 

قـلـب" 

عليـه أسمـك 

تـلامـع 
حـروفه 






أضـحـك علـى كـأس 
بـيـدي تـكسـر .. 



وأبـكـي عـلى قـلبـن 
بين الاضـلاع مكسور 


إنـت مشـواري !!؟ 



مهما قسى 
قلبك .. 


مالي سواك 
غالي .. 



أخفيـت حـبـي لـكن 
الـدمع فضـاح ... 


يـجـري ويـكتـب 
فـوق خــدي 


(أحـبـــك) 



أنــا من وين مالقيت 
وجهـي تـمنـيـتـك .. 


أحسبـك مـثـلي فـي 
غـيـابـي تـمنـانـي .. 


حسبـي علـيـك أن كـان 
مامـثـلك أغليـه .. 


أمـك فـي حـبـك مـا 
تسـوي سـواتـي .. 



قـلبـن نـسيـتـه دايـمـن 
يلتـفـت لـك"" 


يا كثر فـزاته لياسولفوا 
فـيــك .. 


خـذنـي مـعـك ويـن ما 
ودك تـوديـنـي .. 


مـاعـاد في غيبـتـك 
صـاحب ولا والـي .. 




شـــوق 


وعـذاب 


هذا عنواني 


حــب 
وفـراق 
هـذا 
كيـاني 

أهـديه الـى مـن 


بـحبـه بـلاني .. 



لـو كنـت تـدري 
وش حياتي بدونك 


ما أستخسـرت 
يمنا رقمي وارسلت 



نسيتنــي في زحمــة 
أفــراح .. دنيـــاك 


حتى سلام 
الله تكـــاثـر .. تقوله 


يا قـلـب لا تـامر 
بتـنـفـيـذ الأحكام .. 


حـرام تبـنـي غـايـتـك 
وتـهـدمـهـا .. 



أذا 
أرسلنا 
مـا 
تـردون 
وأذا 
قـطعنـا 
مـاتـسـألـون؟ 
قـلـنـا 
نجرب 
الموت 
يمكن 
تعزون ..؟؟!! 



ما أبكى علىالفرقا؟؟ 
وطـول الـلـيــالــى !! 
أبـكـى على الـقلـوب 
الـلـى تغيـر غلاهـا .. 



قـدرك رسم كل الوفاء 
فىمـعانـيـه .. 

مليون أحبك 
ومليون أعزك 


وألف مليون مغليك 


تبغـــاني أنسى 
وأبتعد عنك .. وأجفــــــاك 


عطنـي مثل قلبـــك 
وأسوي .. ســـــواتك .. 



ما يذبحــك غير الذي 
منك .. وفيك 


وألا عدوك تدري 
أنه ... عـــدوك 




لـو أنـك جـمـره تـحـــرق 
كـفـوفي مـنـك مـامـليــت 
لاضـمـك دوم فـي صـدري 
وأسوي نفسي ماحسيت 



ما فيه ليله تمر إلا 
وفـيـك تـفـكيـري 


ويـلاه يـا صـعـب الصبر 
حبك فاق تعبيري ... 



أنــا وقـلبـي تـعانـدنا 

أنا صابر وهو مشتاق 

يمين الله وهو قلبي 

تمر أيـام ما أطـيـقـه 



الـغـلا يـغـلـى بـغـلاكـم 
والـثـريـا مـستواكم 


يـا عيـونـي لـو بـعـدتـوا 
ما بعد عني غلاكم ..

----------


## دمعه حزن

[glow=FF0000]
((( بــــــيــــــســــــــان )))
رووووووعة روووووعة رووووعة رووووعة روووعة رووعة روعة الرسايل ،،،
سلمت أنــــــــــامل يداك الجميلة ،،،
ودوماً إلى الأمام إلى مراتب التميز ،،،،
وجزيت خيراً ،،،

وتحياتـــــي القلبيــــــة لكـــــــم[/glow]

----------


## بيسان

مشكوره اختى

----------


## شجن

مشكورة بيسان على هالمجهود

وما قصرتي

----------


## بيسان

العفو يا قمر

----------


## ReeNad

والله خوش مسجات

مشكوره عيوني بيسان على هالمسجات 


وعلى هالمجهود تعبتي حالك

----------


## بيسان

مشكووووووووره

----------


## رومانس

مشكورة على هالمسجات الروعة

|18|

----------


## ابراهيم الموت

مشكورة على هالمسجات الروووووووووووووووووووووووووعة

----------


## بيسان

روماااااانس 

ابراهيم الموت 


مشكوووووووووووووورين

----------


## سهم الناصرة

مشكورة اخية بيسان على المسجات الروععععععععععععععععععة وخصوصا الدينية جعله الله في ميزان اعمالك يارب وعساك على القوة دوم 
في حفظ الباري 
اخاك في الله سهيم

----------


## بيسان

سهو الناصرة مشكور ع رد :)

----------


## (شمعتك أنا)

|69| تسلمي يالحلوة على هالمسجاااااااااااااااااااااااات وعساكم للا فضل جميييييييييييييعا  ياغناتي...

                                                                                            أختكم(شمعتك أنا).

----------


## بيسان

شمعتك انا 

مشكوره حبيبتي ع رد

----------

